# Topics > Related topics > Events >  European Robotics Forum

## Airicist

Organizer - euRobotics AISBL

eu-robotics.net/eurobotics-forum

European Robotics Forum 2022, March 22-24, 2022, Rotterdam, Netherlands

European Robotics Forum 2021, April 13-14, 2021, virtual

European Robotics Forum 2020, March 23-25, 2020, virtual

European Robotics Forum 2020, March 3-5, FYCMA, Malaga, Spain

European Robotics Forum 2019, March 20-22, 2019, Bucharest, Romania

European Robotics Forum 2018, March 13-15, 2018, Tampere, Finland

European Robotics Forum 2017, March 22-24, 2017, Edinburgh Centre for Robotics, Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom

European Robotics Forum 2016, March 21-23, 2016, Cankarjev Dom, Ljubljana, Slovenia

European Robotics Forum 2015, March 11-13, 2015, Vienna, Austria

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Robots or jobs’ is key focus of #ERF2015"

by Adriana Hamacher
March 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Simple, creative robotics: Fotokite and ‘Walk to Beat’ receive top awards for innovative designs at European Robotics Forum"

by SPARC
March 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bucharest was the European capital of robotics for #ERF2019"

by SPARC
April 25, 2019

----------

